
Ask HN: Help me find an online hangout for freelancers and remote people? - sharmi
I am working solo on my little projects at home.<p>Sometime back, I came across a site, styled like stackoverflow, where freelancers posted casual questions and chatted. It was more like an virtual water cooler.<p>If anyone knows a site like that, pl post it here. Thank you
======
SyneRyder
Possibly Nomad List? It's for digital nomads, so there's lots of freelancers &
remote workers on there, but also mixed in with travel discussion. They have
Slack channels too. I think it might be a paid membership now:

[https://nomadlist.com/forum](https://nomadlist.com/forum)

If you're looking for solo developers, there's the Bootstrapped forums, which
is like a modern version of the Joel On Software forums. It's starting to
attract some of the growth-hacker / info-product types lately though.

[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/)

------
leonagano
[https://indiehackers.com](https://indiehackers.com)

------
finaliteration
The guys from the Coding Blocks podcast have a Slack channel where quite a few
people interact, though it’s not totally limited to freelancers. I’ve gotten
some good feedback and input when I’ve asked questions there, however. And
most of the conversation is good.

------
ioddly
[https://www.reactiflux.com](https://www.reactiflux.com) serves that purpose
for me. It's React-focused, but lots of knowledgeable, helpful people in there
including the great #jobs-advice channel.

------
akulbe
The #freelance on Slack, but it's not free. I'm a member there, and it's been
valuable. I've gotten gigs that have paid for the membership price many times
over.

hashtagfreelance.slack.com

------
loourr
Check out [https://digitalfreelancer.io/](https://digitalfreelancer.io/)

They have a slack group for developers that's really good

------
sharemywin
wouldn't Reddit be a place for that?

you could also checkout indiehackers.com

Not sure if there are any slack channels.

~~~
duxup
Reddit's programming related subs are all pretty much overrun by n00bs (I
readily admit that I am one of them) up voting every shitty tutorial they can
find (i don't do that). I also suspect that the non n00bs are somewhat
dominated by opinionated folks who have a sort of tunnel vision for their
various careers / the tech world in general.

